# Vote 5 Stars for Discuss Cooking - - We're in the Top 10!!



## kitchenelf (Jan 18, 2005)

It was brought to my attention that a link here might also be beneficial - so here it is!!

Vote 5 Starts at Chef2 Chef


----------



## Atomic Jed (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank-You! Thank-You! Thank-You! Kitchenelf!!! For the Link! (176 more 5 Star votes to Advance to 7th! Yay!!!     Atomic Jed!


----------



## middie (Jan 19, 2005)

thank you elf !!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2005)

c'mon people!  we're so close to 7th place! 1 good day of voting and we're there.
discusscooking uber alles!!!!!!!!!!
viva la discusscooking!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 26, 2005)

My vote is in!  Boy, are we ever close!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 26, 2005)

My vote is in too!


----------



## middie (Jan 26, 2005)

and there's my vote


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 27, 2005)

We are sooooooo very close to being #7 - just 47 more 5-star votes!

Go here and vote for us: http://chef2chef.net/rank/inter.shtml


----------



## middie (Jan 27, 2005)

46 votes.. got mine in


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2005)

45.........lookout everyone we will be #1 soon!


----------



## MJ (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you vote today?
Vote here


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 29, 2005)

Make sure that when you vote you vote for DiscussCooking and not just voting for #8 like you're used to ..... 'cause we're now #7!!!!!!

At the current rate of voting - we could be #6 in a couple of months! 

http://chef2chef.net/rank/inter.shtml


----------



## middie (Jan 29, 2005)

got mine it... number 7???? thats' awesome !!


----------



## Hungry (Feb 3, 2005)

*Votes*

I just voted 8) 

We are in 7th place with 6070 Votes and a score of 30017.  

It's a long way to No. 6

Charlie


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2005)

but if we keep voting we'll get there.
just added my 5 star vote as well.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 7, 2005)

Dang the 24 hour rule!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Feb 7, 2005)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Dang the 24 hour rule!!!!!!!!



I know. It's cruel punishment


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I got my vote in today.


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes I voted today


----------



## tweedee (Feb 21, 2005)

I just voted


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2005)

i did too


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2005)

vote here


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2005)

Once we overtake 6th place then it is all downhill from there. 5th place is very close to 6th and 1-4 are not that far off either. we will be number one in no time


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 25, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Once we overtake 6th place then it is all downhill from there. 5th place is very close to 6th and 1-4 are not that far off either. we will be number one in no time



Yep!  The move from 7 to 6 is the tough one--we have a ways to go.  Keep voting!


----------



## middie (Feb 25, 2005)

i am.. i am lol


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 4, 2005)

Since I started keeping tabs on the voting in Dec 2004 - we've sure dropped! From 29 to 14 5-star votes a day.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

michael that's NOT good news  :? 
i know i vote everyday... so 
SOMEBODY is forgetting to


----------



## nicole (Mar 4, 2005)

I vote everyday. I set a reminder for myself so I don't forget.


----------

